# Thunderstorm



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

About to get whacked with the first thunderstorm of the spring. I love winter, but t-storms are cool.


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2008)

We're getting a deluge too right now....complete with lightning and thunder....totally cool.

Winter rules, but yes I agree, Greg, springtime storms are cool.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

holy crap this is a loud tstorm.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 1, 2008)

I swear, if I ever build a house it'll have a "sun room" just for the sake of watching thunderstorms.

Unfortunately, the apartment I'm in now looks out on a row of trees, so my viewing opportunities are fairly limited.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 1, 2008)

We live on the highest point in Coventry and I have a clear view of approaching bad weather to the west from our bedroom window. We have some thunder and lightning, but more impressive is the warmth for so late at night (56.3F).


----------

